# Bait help



## PanfishHunter (Oct 30, 2006)

I need help on a cheap bait. I was wondering if cheese or some sort of cut bait fish I could catch or buy. Please tell me good baits, I fish in a small stream for cats. Please help. :beer:


----------



## Mojo^ (Oct 15, 2006)

Chicken livers or Ivory soap have always been reliable for me. It's best to tie the chicken liver inside a piece of nylon stocking and then hook the stocking onto the hook. The mesh of the stocking will allow the scent to escape and it makes it much more difficult for the catfish to steal. Use one of those hand held cheese slicers to peel off a sliver of Ivory soap and do the same thing with it. A piece of bacon works just fine too but you are likely to catch a turtle using it instead of a catfish. A mouse hooked behind the backbone works quite well on trot lines.


----------

